# For sparkie 2182



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

While googling about to find the answer to one of sparkies posers I came across this lovely picture of a morse key.Cheers sparkie!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Actually John, it's quite a well known pic to the R/O trade.

It's Trotterdotpom combining business with pleasure.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

Sparkie is disqualified


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Ah well,now available to a wider audience the exploits of Trotterdotpom!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Just ask around Bugis Street.............


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

At a guess i'd say it was a piece of radio kit.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

she must be a key figure in that radio shack?(Hippy)(Jester)


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

It's the damper wot keeps things under control.................


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

The transceiver with the 'straight' key, (behind the operator's right shoulder), looks like something by Collins. I have blown up the picture to try and make out a label (honest!) but the definition isn't high enough.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



Naytikos said:


> The transceiver with the 'straight' key, (behind the operator's right shoulder), looks like something by Collins. I have blown up the picture to try and make out a label (honest!) but the definition isn't high enough.


dont know what equipment shes using,but i know what equipment she's got


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd gladly fit my Lecher bar in her resonant cavity and burst into self oscillation.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks to R651400 for the info. 

I was thus prompted to do some research and must say how impressive the specifications and layout are. The obvious resultant ease of operation is highly desirable. I shall now try to find one on the open market, although the apparent weight might pose shipping difficulties.

I should emphasize that I am, of course, discussing the Collins transmitter!


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

What radio equipment? I didn't see any B\)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

The one in the middle of the picture with the two large resistors, and solid state base


----------



## Chas York (Jan 6, 2008)

*Be nice to QSO this YL in a quiet QTH!*



John Dryden said:


> While googling about to find the answer to one of sparkies posers I came across this lovely picture of a morse key.Cheers sparkie!


.... mmm nice YL, the key ain't bad either!!


----------

